# Server 2003 Antivirus ?



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Windows server 2003 Sp2. 
I'm having trouble finding a good free antivirus software for this server. I've tried ClamWin, but later read very bad reviews for this product. For some reason, Avira won't install on my server. I tried it twice, and after the download a box appeared that read "Avira can't be installed on this server.

What is my best solution? Avira says it will be compatible with 2003, but I can't install it.

Any suggestions?

Also, the OS has no word processing program. What can I download for free that will be compatible with this system?

Thanks,
Oldjunk


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

AFAIK, most anti-virus software developers feel that if you can afford to run Windows Servers you can afford to buy Anti-Virus for them.


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

but, that didn't answer either of my 2 questions.

I found this computer in the trash and need a good, free anti-virus program.

Also, a good, free word processing program that is compatible with server 2003.

Thanks again,
Oldjunk


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Open Office is supposed to support Win2k3

For AntiVirus you have ClamWin. It's the only one I know that is free for a Windows Server OS, other than the Windows Home Server.
The other free AV programs are only free for home use, and a Server OS is not considered a Home use OS.


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, TheOutcaste:

What about a free word processing program? For some reason this OS doesn't have one.

Oldjunk


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

TheOutcaste said:


> Open Office is supposed to support Win2k3


http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

oldjunk said:


> but, that didn't answer either of my 2 questions.
> 
> I found this computer in the trash and need a good, free anti-virus program.
> 
> ...


So you found a computer in the Trash that had Windows 2003 server installed on it already. That does not give you the Licensing rights to use Windows 2003.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

Squashman said:


> That does not give you the Licensing rights to use Windows 2003.


But it does, if he's got the OEM W2k3 sticker on it, doesn't it?


----------



## Central99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Why not use Rising AntiVirus Free Edition. I've installed it on Server 2008 and it works fine.


----------

